# sailing braless!



## deniseO30

yes or no? for me it's no. unless i'm close to port and have guests other then women.


----------



## artbyjody

deniseO30 said:


> yes or no? for me it's no. unless i'm close to port and have guests other then women.


To quote Sa users' No pics ' whatever... breasts are subjective to loose sailing laws (see smackdaddy posts)


----------



## Melrna

deniseO30 said:


> yes or no? for me it's no. unless i'm close to port and have guests other then women.


Same here


----------



## smackdaddy

Finally - a thread I can understand! Denise - you do know how to title a thread, eh? Instant classic I'd say.

BTW - I sail "without" myself.


----------



## alwheeler98

My girls require support.  

Ahh gravity...both a friend and an enemy...


----------



## Writerhall

For me it's a 'no' - and I'm 58 and barely go out to get my mail without 'support.' But on the boat? No.


----------



## deniseO30

I often think of the scene in the old movie "flash dance" where the girl removes her bra from under her sweat shirt very casually while in front of her love interest, most definitely a useful method for undergarment removal!


----------



## WinterRiver

Counterintuitively, when it's hot out, it's yes. Wearing a light wicking sports bra is way cooler and more comfortable than sweating without. They dry quickly after being soaked too, faster than many bathing suits.

I remember the Flashdance scene. I think most women are good at that move, but many guys didn't know about it until then.


----------



## jackdale

A female crew member got tagged on the nipple by a flailing line while bra-less. A bra or swim top was always worn after that.


----------



## Writerhall

I read a mystery novel once where the captured woman surreptitiously dug out the wire in her underwire bra to stab the bad guy with.


----------



## alwheeler98

Writerhall said:


> I read a mystery novel once where the captured woman surreptitiously dug out the wire in her underwire bra to stab the bad guy with.


Hmmm...another good reason, you never know what can happen on the high seas.

Maybe "Dead Calm" would have been a shorter movie...if only for an underwire.


----------



## Mimsy

My bras are so padded they qualify as a PFD. No free range here, I hate being called "sir".


----------



## sailingdog

LOL... you and my wife would have gotten along quite well... 



Mimsy said:


> My bras are so padded they qualify as a PFD. No free range here, I hate being called "sir".


----------



## KeelHaulin

jackdale said:


> A female crew member got tagged on the nipple by a flailing line while bra-less.


That brings a whole new meaning to the term 'flogging'!! :laugher


----------



## eryka

Ugh, none for me if I can avoid it. They leave such horrible tan lines! 

But seriously, I agree with the previous poster that it can sometimes be cooler with than without.


----------



## Writerhall

For me - I'm not talking shirtless, I'm talking bra-less. For hot days I usually find a thin, white cotton tee-shirt to be the coolest choice.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

It may help reduce boat yard costs.......... just sayin.


----------



## Saildoggie

Reminds me of a discussion on another board concerning sailing with fenders or bumpers out, we comfirmed that fenders no, but sailing with "bumpers" out was just fine!


----------



## sailingdog

Just be aware that cotton shirts, especially wet ones... provide little or no UV protection, and a really nasty sunburn can be the result. :


Writerhall said:


> For me - I'm not talking shirtless, I'm talking bra-less. For hot days I usually find a thin, white cotton tee-shirt to be the coolest choice.


----------



## msl

Sailing basics while at sea - "stow loose equipment". That goes for everybody and everything.


----------



## mtboat

In the whitewater river guide business, I had a hard and fast rule. No bra s in the boat. It is a hazard. When someone hits the cold water, they could have a diaphram spasm. I think a restriction around the thoracic area could hinder resperations. Worked every time!


----------



## Allanbc

Writerhall said:


> I read a mystery novel once where the captured woman surreptitiously dug out the wire in her underwire bra to stab the bad guy with.


Be careful when wearing an underwire bra because it can actually throw off the compass. 

I was on an archaeological project and we were mapping with a Brunton compass on a tripod. To read the compass you had to lean over the compass to look straight down on it. One girl on the project could never get the same reading as everyone else. We finally figured out the underwire in her bra was magnetic and throwing off the compass!

While I'm dishing out public service announcements, I was on another project and showing an archaeologist how to use a sighting compass. She couldn't get the proper reading either. It turned out that the piercing in her eyebrow was magnetic and throwing off the sighting compass.


----------



## bwalker42

Actually I prefer sportsbra's
they give all the support
and much more
Freeeeeeedom!!​


----------



## zz4gta

This thread is useless without pics.


----------



## smackdaddy

+1.

Sincerely,

Sailing Boxerless


----------



## blt2ski

smackdaddy said:


> +1.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Sailing Boxerless


WAYWAYWAY TMI!!!!!!

3 women in my life, ie wife and daughters. would not last long with out!


----------



## J36ZT

On a close subject...

I've found women crew prefer inflatable PFDs. I asked one time why. The reply was they were more female anatomy "friendly." I carry two inflatable PFDs and, when handing out PFDs prior to sailing, make sure they go to the women onboard first.

As far as the bra question, I'd think a sports bra would be best. Sailing is, after all, a "Sport" ... isn't it? However, as a guy, no bra also works just as well on my boat.

I hadn't thought about an underwire messing with a compass. I guess any metal in clothing with a potential ferous content could do it. Thanks for the tip.

Skipper, J/36 "Zero Tolerance"


----------



## deniseO30

could be a new line of "marine" gear! Marine undewire bras!


----------



## chucklesR

My boat has two rules

1) no bra's on board
2) It's more about attitude than attire.

I kid you knot, ask the Admiral (MMR).


----------



## sailhog

I don't visit Hersailnet, simply because I figured it would be a bunch of women discussing their favorite Helen Reddy lyrics. Then I come across this thread... and I am totally blown away. Well done!


----------



## deniseO30

Delta Dawn...Hear me roar!


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald

On Kanau the rule is BOAT SHOES ONLY. Boat bras, boat panties, boat hats, boat skirts, boat blouses I suppose might be okay - but they don't seem to be sold anywhere. So we just do without - saves on laundry, makes the voyage much more interesting, and hey, :chaserour choice of anchorages!

Alright, I confess we put stuff back on when we're within eyeshot of others - but on board it's usually just the two of us, and we've got a bimini that covers the whole cockpit to keep the sun off the more tender regions. We hate those pesky tan lines. 

I can't believe there are so many conservative sailors. Wind is free, sunshine is free. And I have always felt that if God intended us to be naked we would have been born that way.:laugher


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I don't know...

One of those things may come in handy one day!!


----------



## scottyt

well i must say i need to visit the female section of this site more often  ( i hearby rename this smilely eyes wide open )

as for my wife, she goes with out


----------



## SailorSaturn

We grew up in the 60s and 70s, they were burned long ago.


----------



## sailhog

This thread just keeps getting better and better...


----------



## deniseO30

Voyers? Not on sailnet! giggle


----------



## saildork

See what you started here, Denise? Geez Louise, what next?


----------



## sailhog

Hey Denise,
I'm working on a manual on how to store paper clips at the office. Some people keep them in a small box in their desk, while other people like to put them in a decorative bowl. Other people just leave them in the desk drawer! Anyway, long story short, my paper clip storage manual is about 300 or so pages right now and frankly, some of the feedback I"ve gotten suggests that it's a bit.... boring. Seeing how you're a marketing genius, I thought I'd ask you how I might spice it up a bit. Any suggestions?


----------



## bwalker42

LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> On Kanau the rule is BOAT SHOES ONLY. Boat bras, boat panties, boat hats, boat skirts, boat blouses I suppose might be okay - but they don't seem to be sold anywhere. So we just do without - saves on laundry, makes the voyage much more interesting, and hey, :chaserour choice of anchorages!
> 
> Alright, I confess we put stuff back on when we're within eyeshot of others - but on board it's usually just the two of us, and we've got a bimini that covers the whole cockpit to keep the sun off the more tender regions. We hate those pesky tan lines.
> 
> I can't believe there are so many conservative sailors. Wind is free, sunshine is free. And I have always felt that if God intended us to be naked we would have been born that way.:laugher


I certainly understand!!!!!
​


----------



## deniseO30

rusty under wires for sale? smile


----------



## Pyewacket2

hmm, interesting technical conversation. I join the "gravity is not my friend" crowd, but neither are underwires. Sports bra or bathing suit top.  how about thongs?


----------



## sailingmum

3 prs of thongs take up _very_ little room !


----------



## deniseO30

I hate thongs. Gimmie good ole cotton the fabric of my life! "HanesHerWay"


----------



## jkimberly

Tried to get the Admiral to give up hers for the sake of sailing - I wanted to use it for a Spinaker but couldn't cuz the underwires kept getting tangled on the pole during hoists. Tried to rig it as an Asym but ran afoul of the Rules commitee.

Ended up using it as a drogue during harsh weather, works pretty well for that!


----------



## WanderingStar

Jane thought I should report that she went the whole weekend bra-less on board. In fact Sunday she wore only boxers and a sweatshirt.


----------



## Yamsailor

I love this forum topic--if I was only 20 again...


----------



## mgmhead

Aw-Geeez, still no photos. :worthless:


----------



## drobarge

WanderingStar said:


> Jane thought I should report that she went the whole weekend bra-less on board. In fact Sunday she wore only boxers and a sweatshirt.


oh the sweet picture that brings to mind...say hi for me


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sailing without a bra?

Gotta be an east coast question and something which I'm sure predominates many discusions around the cockpit at shift change.

In what little experience I've had, it has been how to get the girls to keep their shirts on, bras never came into the discussion, none wore any. 

I did make it a point though to personally apply the sun lotion and sun block, with a close inspection afterward. Health concerns are a priority on the Blythe Spirit, and I don't want any sun burned crew. 

I remember one girl coming from Bahia Concepcion to Santa Rosalia on the E. coast of Baja who . . . .but that's another story for another thread.


----------



## camaraderie

Hey Ian...it's nice of you to drop in every six months or so to check our braless women out!!  You USED to be a supplier!!  

How ya been? What are you up to these days?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hey Cam,

Cruisin' Been up and down the mexican coast so many times the harbor captains have an open file on me. The boat's in Huatulco up a canal with twenty lines holding it in place. Im in Zihuatanejo cooling my jets til after the hurricane season. Haven't had a lot of internet service where i've been, then I lost my password and logged in under another user name (since deleted). 

I'll be heading for Costa Rica in the Fall, then Panama, over to Florida and up the intercoastal. Sure would like to work the Med in there somewhere. I've got 3 books pending plus a collection of short stories. Other than that, just hangin' out and chillin'. Talkin' about braless, I just posted one to my gallery or is that gal-a-day?

Glad to see you're still around,

Ian


----------



## camaraderie

Glad to know all is well...check out the place in my signature...a lot of the "old timers" are there and "off topic" is unmoderated. Good luck with the writing ... maybe we'll catch ya when ya turn the corner on the east coast!


----------



## ODaySundance

No support makes for interesting times with a winch handle.


----------



## St Anna

Is this thread short for SAILING BRAinLESS. I live like that ! 
& O'DaySundance - are you talking about a Winch or a Wench ( those Kiwis have trouble pronouncing the difference)


----------



## SailorPam

Upon boarding:
1 - Remove & Stow shoes.
2 - Remove & Fling bra.
3 - Open hatches.

Simple. No bra, no panties, no problems.


----------



## St Anna

mmmm, sorry, I'm stuttering.


----------



## smackdaddy

SailorPam said:


> No bra, no panties, no problems.


Pam - this is the quote of the year.


----------



## blt2ski

Sorry Pam, 

No pics, did not happen!

So smack, it can not be the quote of the year!:B

Marty


----------



## SailorPam

Okay Marty. But with a variation on the theme:

No leash, no collar, no problems.


----------



## blt2ski

hmmmmmmmm.........

Maybe those will work, only cause they were loaded on my b-day!......hmmmmmmm............


----------



## smackdaddy

Dude, EVERYONE was loaded on your b-day.


----------



## blt2ski

We were?!?!?!?!?! dang it! I fergetted too! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.......


----------



## sarafinadh

ok, you all remember... high beams DO NOT constitute replacements for running lights...


----------



## zeehag

i only wear a hanes or fruit of the loom cotton wife beater shirt on board while sailing if i can help it....nothing else. if there is any flop or ye kin sit on them, stow them lol..otherwise--whatever is comfy works best......and i donot sail in harbors or within sight of coast---lol--while i live on board in a harbor, i wear clothing like a normal human ...LOL


----------



## sailhog

Sure would be nice if there were some pictures to go along with this thread.


----------



## deniseO30

here yah go (just the reverse for you baby boomer guys)

1950s Underwear Girdles, Bras and Corselettes - Fashion Glamour History


----------



## zeehag

deniseO30 said:


> here yah go (just the reverse for you baby boomer guys)
> 
> 1950s Underwear Girdles, Bras and Corselettes - Fashion Glamour History


my brother used to ogle the sears catalogue .. lol


----------



## NICHOLSON58

I just like having the ladies on board. The more capable, the better. We campaigned a Heritage One-Ton to third place boat of the year on Lake Erie with a mixed crew. Everyone did everything on that boat and I had total confidence in all of the crew.


----------



## deniseO30

Oh the fun it is when a bunch of ladies with no boating experiance at all! 
One time we've had a few small dock parties with lady friends and some were wearing heels! a couple of times we took the boat our for a short cruise too. But it's all worked out with no mishaps even though we didn't really sail. Stink potters always slow down for a boat load of womyn! No I don't allow dancing on the bow... really!  Some of the girls are pretty good at doing a boat to boat margarita transfer too!


----------



## Adax

Great thread ! No practical experience yet but I would imagine without would be my style as I hate the thing with a passion. 

Passing Margaritas? Now there is an idea. Something I can train for already....:laugher


----------



## kumgang

Nice to know Adax...hahah


----------



## 2Gringos

Well, I ONLY wear my bra when I am on the boat. And far enough out of the harbor to be sure the other guys can't see me.


----------



## xxuxx

*Braless?...........*

On our boat, if we are way out from shore, we sail NUDE! It's really fun and feels so different. (Remember: our boat is all women)!


----------



## bljones

xxuxx said:


> we sail NUDE! It's really fun and feels so different. (Remember: our boat is all women)!


 Except for that one guy in the UPS uniform, who dropped by to deliver a package....
Chicka bow, chicka bow bow....


----------



## remetau

Our boat is always clothing optional, and we carry lots of sunscreen.

Breasts are designed to be self supporting if they are allowed to be. Bra Free - Bras and Breast Cancer

All about the breast taboo: Breasts - sexual or for breastfeeding babies?


----------



## xxuxx

bljones said:


> Except for that one guy in the UPS uniform, who dropped by to deliver a package....
> Chicka bow, chicka bow bow....


How could he deliver a package at sea when we don't use UPS?

<cha-ching!>


----------



## bljones

Hey, don't ask me, I only watch erotica, I don't produce it.


----------



## NeverLift

Is that your participle dangling, or are you just unhappy to see me?


----------



## QuickMick

i always sail bra-less. heck often shirtless!


----------



## smackdaddy

remetau said:


> Breasts are designed to be self supporting if they are allowed to be. Bra Free - Bras and Breast Cancer


Dude, I was in the Peace Corps and I can guarantee that breasts do not self-support when chicks hit the Cruiser Age. Let's just say the romantic patina wears off when you see women using their breasts to hold stuff when their hands are full (kind of like those refrigerator magnet clips). Shudder.


----------



## Allanbc

smackdaddy said:


> Dude, I was in the Peace Corps and I can guarantee that breasts do not self-support when chicks hit the Cruiser Age. Let's just say the romantic patina wears off when you see women using their breasts to hold stuff when their hands are full (kind of like those refrigerator magnet clips). Shudder.


That is true.

They can be useful tools, though. Go to youtube and search for the woman who crushes cans with her breasts.


----------



## QuickMick

Allanbc said:


> That is true.
> 
> They can be useful tools, though. Go to youtube and search for the woman who crushes cans with her breasts.


yes, but i need the gal that _can open them!!_


----------



## omaho5

Why so much tittilation in the Winter ?


----------



## smackdaddy

Allanbc said:


> That is true.
> 
> They can be useful tools, though. Go to youtube and search for the woman who crushes cans with her breasts.


Great. "Hey! I'm dating a freakin' trash compactor!"


----------



## fbassi

*test*

test1


----------



## Ajax_MD

During this past summer, our crew was about 50% female. 3 young, blonde, tan, 20-somethings, and a later 20's, brunette, nuclear chemist. All three were a treat to sail with and I love 'em dearly.

Anyway, just prior to the start of a longer, summer race one says to the other "Can you put some lotion on my back?"

The skipper and I looked at each other silently for a moment, then he says "You know, you usually have to pay to see this on shore." 

What a great summer.


----------



## GeorgeDog

BubbleheadMd said:


> brunette, nuclear chemist.


I dated a (female) brunette, nuclear chemist for six or seven years. I didn't know there was two of them in existence.


----------



## smackdaddy

GeorgeDog said:


> I dated a (female) brunette, nuclear chemist for six or seven years. I didn't know there was two of them in existence.


Awkward silence as you both realize it's the same chick.


----------



## Ajax_MD

smackdaddy said:


> Awkward silence as you both realize it's the same chick.


Nah, for George to have dated her for 6-7 years, he'd have been dating her when she was 18-19.

Not that it matters. I didn't date her, I was just a spectator.


----------



## QuickMick

just kinda 'fissioned' out?


----------



## GeorgeDog

smackdaddy said:


> Awkward silence as you both realize it's the same chick.


If she can still pass for 20-something then I'm not going to tell BubbleHead or her husband


----------



## SlowButSteady

How do you start a SN thread guaranteed to run for page after page? Just make sure the topic is alcohol stoves, global warming, or boobs.


----------



## deniseO30

me thinks you guys aren't thinking bout your boats very much of late.


----------



## blt2ski

On was on my boat today...........The others are more fun sometimes.....

now where is that "WHO" song.....something about a sqeeze box on her chest.............


----------



## Minnewaska

I don't see anyone bitching about reviving this old thread.


----------



## Ajax_MD

SlowButSteady said:


> How do you start a SN thread guaranteed to run for page after page? Just make sure the topic is alcohol stoves, global warming, or boobs.


You forgot anchors and nav lights.


----------



## Ajax_MD

deniseO30 said:


> me thinks you guys aren't thinking bout your boats very much of late.


That's not true. I was just down at my boat, making sure that the ice-eater is churning away and that everything is safe and sound. I just picked up a set of Barlow winches from a friend.

This weekend, I'll be up in a mountain cabin "interviewing" a new crew member. The expectation is that if I ply her with enough chocolate covered strawberries and wine, next to a roaring fire, that she'll agree to be the medic on my boat.

So as you can see, I'm all about the boat.


----------



## smackdaddy

Minnewaska said:


> I don't see anyone bitching about reviving this old thread.


I think we've turned the corner on that one.

Bubble, dude, you were thinking about boobies. Admit it. Barlow winches. Please.


----------



## Ajax_MD

smackdaddy said:


> I think we've turned the corner on that one.
> 
> Bubble, dude, you were thinking about boobies. Admit it. Barlow winches. Please.


Hey buddy, I have 42 year old Wilcox-Crittendon winches that use those stupid, flat-bar handles. I'm excited about upgrading to a standard winch, and these are 2-speed even!

...and how can I pass up the opportunity to have the cutest first-responder in the Chesapeake area on my boat??

_"I have a splinter from my brightwork, will you kiss my owwie?"_:laugher


----------



## SlowButSteady

BubbleheadMd said:


> You forgot anchors and nav lights.


D'oh!! I was gonna mention nav lights. But, once I typed "boobs", I lost my train of ...... what were we talking about?


----------



## blt2ski

SlowButSteady said:


> D'oh!! I was gonna mention nav lights. But, once I typed "boobs", I lost my train of ...... what were we talking about?


boobs,

nav lights?!?!?!?! what are dey?


----------



## Sailormon6

This reminds me, on my honeymoon a boat sailed past with a gorgeous, braless crewmember, and I was scared to death that, if my wife caught me peeking, my marriage would be a brief one. I peeked anyway, and, as it turned out, the marriage only lasted 13 years, but that vision is still there after over 40 years.


----------



## AirborneSF

I want a (where's the wife? good not here) girl that I can use her bra as twin running sails in a pinch, ha, ha.


----------



## centaursailor

Ah Denise, thought you was a real sailor, true colours now flying high.
All the oul lads panting along.
Enjoy
Brian


----------



## zz4gta

Somebody has to save this thread from eternal damn boredom.










You're welcome


----------



## Ajax_MD

Brilliant!


----------



## blt2ski

How about the cat named "lucky"!?!?!?!?!

so I hear some deletes in this here thread?

marty


----------



## mdbee

Aren't kittens cute??


----------



## SlowButSteady

mdbee said:


> Aren't kittens cute??


Kittens? What kittens?


----------



## MABristol22

Ouch! Jackdale, I suppose one can get hit anywhere ... but, ouch! (Do the guys wear jock straps, I wonder? Or those little plastic cups that, you know, prevent injury?) I'm usually more concerned about tan lines, when out sailing, but I agree with WinterRiver that a good sports bra dries out quickly. Personally I don't care for underwire, but Linda, you sure got me thinking....


----------



## deniseO30

"Marine grade" underwire?


----------



## jrd22

deniseO30 said:


> "Marine grade" underwire?


I would recommend SS316 for maximum corrosion resistance, 304 would be a little stronger, what kind of load rating are we talking about here :laugher


----------



## bljones

MABristol22 said:


> .... Or those little plastic cups that, you know, prevent injury?....


Little? LITTLE??? Real sailors don't wear cups. And, if we did, they sure as hell wouldn't be little. Our balls are so damn big, a five gallon bucket would barely be adequate.
Hell, my balls are so big, James Cameron takes their call.
In fact....
My balls are so big, Chuck Norris wishes he was my balls.
My balls are so big, China owes my balls.
My balls are so big, Sarah Palin can see Russia from atop them.
My balls are so big, 800 sherpas are employed guiding climbers to the summit.


----------



## MillyWilliams

i do alot. i enjoy the freedom lol


----------



## mdbee

*All i have to say...*

:worthless:

Pardon me ladies, I could only hold back so long.


----------



## blt2ski

mdbee said:


> :worthless:
> 
> Pardon me ladies, I could only hold back so long.


Sorry,

Post 24 had that quote, but not the emicons!


----------



## mdbee

*emicons*

I really think they add a lot. 



blt2ski said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Post 24 had that quote, but not the emicons!


----------



## blt2ski

SOOOOORRRRRRRYYYYY!

The emicons add nothing....

actual pics on the other hand...........

Not to say we are not equal opportunity folks look for a Weiner sighting at your local web site!:R:R:R:R:R:R

I did not type that, I did not type that...........


----------



## ccriders

What do you mean not pictures? Everytime this thread sits on the top of the queque a Victoria Secrets add pops up in the panel to the left. The internet is watching you (us). 
Denise, did you really start this thread?
John


----------



## deniseO30

( . )( . ) is the best you'll get here!


----------



## blt2ski

( . )( . ) is better than 

/
/o



are we going to get censored or what!?!?!?!?!


----------



## KnottyGurl

( o ) ( o )
double dang is what I am forced to look at in a bikini.................... sucks to be me
lmao


----------



## MikeWhy

D*mn. Just don't make it your signature line.


----------



## zeehag

was wondering, with alladis commotion about ladies wearing or not wearing bras to sail---- no one has mentioned whether you guys take your bras off to sail or leave them on while sailing....


----------



## MikeWhy

I'm working on my all-over tan. (The heart rate monitor stays ashore.)


----------



## VetMike

zeehag, I usually take mine off, I just hate those tan lines!


----------



## MarkSF

deniseO30 said:


> yes or no? for me it's no. unless i'm close to port and have guests other then women.


All I would like to add is that I am all for it!


----------



## IronSpinnaker

It amuses me that a thread started with a "yes or no" question can go on for so many posts... And also it seems a lot of men are reading the women's sailnet, me being guilty myself.


----------



## deniseO30

Pretty amazing to me too! The guys have been on this thread since day one LOL


----------



## MikeWhy

I have to confess to a lifelong fascination with all things related to... ummm ... sailing.


----------



## T37Chef

zz4gta said:


> Somebody has to save this thread from eternal damn boredom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome


Ha! I'll see your Johansson and raise you one Hayek


----------



## turbulicity

I saw this thread updated and clicked with a glimmer of hope to my utter disappointment. Still no pictures? Why start a thread like this then. All we get are pictures of rusty diesel clunkers, leaky decks and nasty bilges.


----------



## Boasun

Actually isn't safety first?? 
1. keep your own body parts safe.
2. Keep from shocking men into doing very stupid things. _(use your imagination here.)_
3. Pictures will cause men to do stupid things and their wives just may geld them.


----------



## flbkroxie

*give us a break*

Sorry guys, but can't you find another place to post your boob photos? Why choose "HerSailNet"? This is a place where females share their questions and experiences. Do you have to sabatage it? Give us a break and start your own thread!


----------



## Minnewaska

Did I miss the HisSailNet forum?


----------



## MikeWhy

I suspect we wouldn't be welcome there also.


----------



## IronSpinnaker

Minnewaska said:


> Did I miss the HisSailNet forum?


Sexists the lot of them 

Anyway; some things our better left to the imagination... I am a Nurse and see a lot of things every day I wish I had only imagined.... I once asked a patient when she had her Mastectomy; turned out she hadn't, they were just not visible because she was laying on them.


----------



## KnottyGurl

mdbee said:


> :worthless:
> 
> Pardon me ladies, i could only hold back so long. :d


----------



## centaursailor

Never thought I,d say it but,TG for bras.
Safe sailing


----------



## jtsails

This is the most entertaining tread I've read on SN! Just have to remember that high beams are not a sub for running lights! Btw, I never wear a bra on the boat and my wife doesn't either! Knottygirl, now I know why they make mumu's.


----------



## rhr1956

Geez Louise...that reminds me of my boat (and bride)


----------



## apogee1mars

jackdale said:


> A female crew member got tagged on the nipple by a flailing line while bra-less. A bra or swim top was always worn after that.


Damn that flailing line!


----------



## s/vchaser

Ya know there is a lot to be said about the benefits of vitamin D. Just go however you are most comfortable. If some weirdo hasn't seen breasts before then he's the one with the problem. Not the woman that is showing them. It's perfectly legal in a lot of states too. It is in Texas I know within limits.


----------



## PCP

In Europe nobody cares about that. On the med it is just a casual thing and not only that but complete nudity in some boats. Nobody gives a dam.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## s/vchaser

That has been changing in a lot of europe though in my experience. What once was a. purely american probem with nudity is spreading even to germany who many believe started the whole thing with public nudity. To me its just stupid. Its completely natural. If just being braless offends or excites or offends someone then they really do have sa problem. The only rule related to clothes that we have is sit on a towel ic you arent wearing anything and no sexual stuff in public. They are pretty universal rules.


----------



## Minnewaska

Civility is not about right and wrong. It's about behavior that few, if any, would find offensive. Bras v no bras is not likely to offend many, if any. Clothed v unclothed will offend many, not all.


----------



## PCP

Minnewaska said:


> Civility is not about right and wrong. It's about behavior that few, if any, would find offensive. Bras v no bras is not likely to offend many, if any. Clothed v unclothed will offend many, not all.


You mean, people should be offended by a human body that is not ostensibly naked, just naked and getting some solar radiation, on a boat on anchor, or sailing, where you only get close if you want to and not need to?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## s/vchaser

Personally the stuff that offends me is speedos on men, pants around the knees and bell bottoms. I've never been offended by a naked person.


----------



## wingNwing

Offense is in the eye of the beholder?


----------



## PCP

wingNwing said:


> Offense is in the eye of the beholder?


*Honi soit qui mal y pense*

"Translation: It may be understood as 'A scoundrel, who thinks badly by it', or 'Shame on him, who suspects illicit motivation'.
Another alternative translation: "Spurned be the one who evil thinks".

*This statement supposedly originated when King Edward III was dancing with his first cousin and daughter-in-law, Joan of Kent. Her garter slipped down to her ankle, causing those around her to snigger at her humiliation. In an act of chivalry Edward placed the garter around his own leg, saying "Honi soit qui mal y pense*"

Honi soit qui mal y pense - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Minnewaska

PCP said:


> You mean, people should be offended by a human body that is not ostensibly naked, just naked and getting some solar radiation, on a boat on anchor, or sailing, where you only get close if you want to and not need to?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paulo


Irrelevant whether they should be. They either are or are not.

Civility requires one to choose the least offensive to the most. If one can't be seen, it isn't an issue at all. It takes two to be civil.


----------



## Arpegecap

I never wear a bra or a Speedo - ever 

Best,
Bob


----------



## PCP

Minnewaska said:


> Irrelevant whether they should be. They either are or are not.
> 
> Civility requires one to choose the least offensive to the most. If one can't be seen, it isn't an issue at all. It takes two to be civil.


I don't agree, it is completely different to be naked in a place where people has to pass, or to be naked on a boat sailing or anchored in a remote place where you have to go to see someone naked, or perhaps using some binoculars from land. People can be seen if you want really try hard.

On what regards the last case I don't see where is the incivility to be naked.

I remember my father telling me that the only time he was arrested was because he was naked, I mean not all but with the chest naked. That should have been on the 40's where men still had to use complete bath suit. He was part of a racing crew of 8 rowing a shell at the middle of a big river (tejo) and it was so hot they all have taken the bath suit from the chest. A civil lady saw that (at distance) and complain to the police given them no alternative than to take them all in custody. They were fined and then released.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## s/vchaser

I'm glad the police never went after us kids all bathing in the creek when I was young. Kids of all ages and sexes. Adults too most of the time. Noone in our area had running water so it was accepted. Now everyone does and it's illegal in that state to be naked anywhere. Even in your own house if other family members are present. It's a messed up world.


----------



## wingNwing

Pre-GPS, the charter boat companies in the Virgins had numerous anchorages they declared offlimits for the boats they rented, too hard for those without local knowledge to get into. We'd go to exactly those places and spend a week or two naked night and day - it's amazing how quickly skin dries in the sun, and how nice it is not to spend your time in a clammy wet bathing suit. We'd wear clothing if we were coming into a more populated anchorage, then anchor off toward the edge, and strip down again. Not flaunting it, but not cowering either. I don't understand the way that could be construed as offensive.


----------



## bljones

wingNwing said:


> I don't understand the way that could be construed as offensive.


You have never seen me naked.


----------



## s/vchaser

I hear that a lot. It doesn't matter. Not at all! People that are into this aren't doing it to look at others. It doesn't matter to me if you are white brown polka dotted or missing your toes.


----------



## LandLocked66c

We hot tub nekked in the winter! No sailing to be done up here this time of year...


----------



## s/vchaser

I wish I had one. Our new boat WAS my hot tub fund. Maybe next year. It kinda made me mad when the guy I bought it from went out and bought the exact same tub I was looking at with the cash I gave him too and I never said a word about it. 
Thinking about hooking up our horse trough to a recirc line from the water heater now to hold us over.


----------



## LandLocked66c

This is cheaper!


----------



## Donna_F

I'm agog.


----------



## s/vchaser

I could fit that on the back of my boat!


----------



## LandLocked66c

s/vchaser said:


> I could fit that on the back of my boat!


Cockpit hot tub!


----------



## LandLocked66c

DRFerron said:


> I'm agog.


I had to google that term! LOL



> a·gog
> [uh-gog] Show IPA
> adjective
> 1.
> highly excited by eagerness, curiosity, anticipation, etc.
> adverb
> 2.
> in a state of eager desire; excitedly.


----------



## sorcerer33

WOW -- How many hits does this thread have? Why would that be?
??


----------



## Donna_F

LandLocked66c said:


> I had to google that term! LOL


You did notice the sarcasm dripping off the end of that period, correct?


----------



## Frogwatch

I miss the late 70s when many young women went braless and there were very few "enhanced" boobs. Young women with cute little ones seem few and far between these days. My wife (GF then) rarely wore one back then. Whatever happened to all the slim small chested girls who looked so good in Danskins.
I went to a high school in early 70s that was total chaos and no dress code. Few of the girls wore bras and what the girls wore makes Hooters seem modest. Of course, nobody learned anything academic. Rainy days were something to look forward to. Today when my daughters high school rants about their dress code I just laugh because none of the 
My first sailing experience was with a girl whose bikini kept coming untied, of course I am still sailing trying to recapture that moment.


----------



## St Anna

oops, thought I was _'Sailing Bra*in*less_


----------



## MikeWhy

Well, there you have it. We went the full spectrum from naturalism, to reflexive self-offense, to leering lechery. It's a wonder that we find enough common ground to converse at all, for all this diversity.


----------



## deniseO30

here yah go! good reading! Bra History - Bras After 1950 - Undergarments fashion history








Bra History - Bras and Girdles - A Fashion History

This thread is lasting longer then the youth perkiness many of us once knew LOL


----------



## PCP

You mean, this lady was not wearing a wonder bra?










Regards

Paulo


----------



## rhr1956

Summer of 1974. Girlfriend wore cuttoffs (so short the pockets hung out), a tube top and flip flops. Talk about suitable attire for a spontanious quicky! Those were the days.


----------



## JennSailsNJ

I do. If I have guests aboard might be a different story however.


----------



## zeehag

some of the guys i have seen need to wear bras--they are too.........
as for sailing braless--we walk around in public sans bra--why not sail sans bra--is the world so uptight that this is a big deal????


----------



## JennSailsNJ

Well it doesnt matter to me, but my perception of decent may not be so for others.


----------



## zeehag

many still suffer from puritan ethic.


----------



## PCP

zeehag said:


> many still suffer from puritan ethic.


Europe is a lot more liberal about that. Around here it is not only frequent while sailing but also when the boat is on anchor to see the ladies getting a decent tan, on the breasts too.

60 years ago it was indecent for the men to show the breast also. My father told me that he was jailed for that....and he was in the river, rowing with 7 other guys on a racing shell. I guess that it will be only a question of time before people stop to be worried about public nakedness. After all everybody knows a woman is much more sexy in a tight bikini than naked (about guys I don't know).


----------



## Squidd

rhr1956 said:


> Summer of 1974. Girlfriend wore cuttoffs (so short the pockets hung out), a tube top and flip flops. Talk about suitable attire for a spontanious quicky! Those were the days.


Ahh Yes...Those were the days...

Thank you...


----------



## Ajax_MD

A couple of years ago, we were having a crew practice. In fact, I think Lapworth here on Sailnet was with me.

This boat sailed up alongside, very close. The sailors were 2 men and a woman, all very dark complected, tan, wearing thongs and banana-hammocks. We weren't put off by it, but we did laugh our a$$es off, commenting that they had to be European, and couldn't be Annapolitans, or they'd be pasty white, and covered from head to toe, wearing Tilly hats, with zinc paste on their noses. :laugher


----------



## LandLocked66c

Sailing with a bra could be harmful to your health. You check your bra AND BOOM - the boom sweeps the cockpit clean! Much like this boxing match...


----------



## Minnewaska

Reminds me of sitting at a restaurant recently next to a foreigner who had his head in his bowl, slurping his food, shoveling the next bite faster than he could swallow and chewing with his mouth open. 

I won't mention the region/culture he was from, but that is a common way to eat there. However, here it isn't. In the end, there is little practical argument for either eating with our without your mouth open. You are just nurishing yourself.

That is the point about being naked in public. It isn't about right or wrong, puritanical or liberal, its about adapting to local culture and not imposing yours on them. That's being civil.


----------



## Ajax_MD

Minnewaska said:


> Reminds me of sitting at a restaurant recently next to a foreigner who had his head in his bowl, slurping his food, shoveling the next bite faster than he could swallow and chewing with his mouth open.
> 
> I won't mention the region/culture he was from, but that is a common way to eat there. However, here it isn't. In the end, there is little practical argument for either eating with our without your mouth open. You are just nurishing yourself.
> 
> That is the point about being naked in public. It isn't about right or wrong, puritanical or liberal, *its about adapting to local culture and not imposing yours on them.* That's being civil.


Well I wish that Annapolitan culture would adopt a little of Europe's attitudes!


----------



## deniseO30

Must be spring!


----------



## Donna_F

Minnewaska said:


> That is the point about being naked in public. It isn't about right or wrong, puritanical or liberal, its about adapting to local culture and not imposing yours on them. That's being civil.


Depends on how good one looks naked, too.


----------



## AirborneSF

B-H, Md. In Annapolis? Ain't EVER going to happen, ha, ha. I still think Dolly Parton's bra would make a good spinnaker! .02


----------



## PCP

DRFerron said:


> Depends on how good one looks naked, too.


I had to agree about that too. Last year in Croatia the boat anchored next to us had a couple of old salts probably around 80 and were both naked. The guy was particularly ugly...well I will not enter details... . They were in their right in what I am concerned. If you don't like you have just to look the other way but I confess that all that ugliness was a bit disturbing in the middle of such a beautiful scenario.

No more than other ugly things but there are not much of those on the Croatian Islands.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## LandLocked66c

All of Gods creatures are beautiful, no? Hehehehe


----------



## Donna_F

LandLocked66c said:


> All of Gods creatures are beautiful, no? Hehehehe


No.


----------



## deniseO30

40,937 views to date LOL


----------



## FormerAdministrator

DRFerron said:


> No.


:laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## cupper3

OK, it really needs to be said:


----------



## blt2ski

cupper, 

altho not that pic, plenty of other posts with something equal said, ie "this thread is useless without pics"

so with that, not sure if it is a good thing or not, but SA would have pics.......probably better that this is sn!


----------



## biningzhu

hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## LandLocked66c

cupper3 said:


> OK, it really needs to be said:


Here you go, you asked for it!


----------



## FormerAdministrator

LandLocked66c said:


> Here you go, you asked for it!


that's quite a beam....


----------



## LandLocked66c

administrator said:


> that's quite a beam....


I'm not touching that! LOL :laugher


----------



## cupper3

blt2ski said:


> cupper,
> 
> altho not that pic, plenty of other posts with something equal said, ie "this thread is useless without pics"
> 
> so with that, not sure if it is a good thing or not, but SA would have pics.......probably better that this is sn!


LOL... yeah. SA does have a certain penchant for calling for the exposure of the reasons for bras in the first place.


----------



## -OvO-

landlocked66c, that's an interesting boat. I can't place it, what's her design?


----------



## cupper3

administrator said:


> that's quite a beam....


Yeah, it's probably a comfortable ride. On the boat of course.


----------



## jrd22

41,000+ views and 200 posts because the word "braless" is in the title. Good lesson for anyone going into marketing)


----------



## FormerAdministrator

sex sells


----------



## LandLocked66c

-OvO- said:


> landlocked66c, that's an interesting boat. I can't place it, what's her design?


Star Flyer I guess...

http://www.starclippers.com/us/our-fleet/star-flyer.html


----------



## Amazing Grace

Nope! In fact, topless in the middle of the ocean when it's warm, and ohhhh lots of layers in cold weather sailing.


----------



## Susan F

I say definitely no bra....and I'm all for skinning dipping too!


----------



## cupper3

Susan F said:


> I say definitely no bra....and I'm all for skinning dipping too!


This is a forum, you know what they say!


----------



## Donna_F

cupper3 said:


> This is a forum, you know what they say!


Is this ALL you men think of??? We have brains, too!


----------



## cupper3

DRFerron said:


> Is this ALL you men think of??? We have brains, too!


Aw, come on.... when someone unlocks a door like that, one just HAS to open it and walk in, doncha think?


----------



## SeaQuinn

I try to keep my bra on.....except during storms.....it makes a great storm anchor....


----------



## bljones

DRFerron said:


> Is this ALL you men think of??? We have brains, too!


Then you should be able to figure out how to post a pic.

After you get me a sammich.

(oooooooooohhhhh, I am SO banned.)


----------



## Donna_F

bljones said:


> Then you should be able to figure out how to post a pic.
> 
> After you get me a sammich.
> 
> (oooooooooohhhhh, I am SO banned.)


Hmm. No. I just poured a glass of wine and I'm a bit mellow right now. But maybe I need to start a Watch List.


----------



## dgasmd

This is a discussion I've had with my wife several times. As a man, I personally don't see the point of wearing a bra unless you have large and pendulous breasts that require support. I would think that "manageable size girls" would simply do fine swinging at the tune of your pace. I also don't see the point of breast implants for most women either. But hey, it is a man's opinion only and I feel the same with the "junk down below free ranging".

We are not shy or are hung up on nudity taboos and such. We have raised our kids the same way as well, yet pointing the differences between hang ups/taboos and perverts. They go to the beach with us all the time and see from full nudity to topless and don't think anything of it for a single second whether is us as parents or anyone else around. Yet, as the boys they are, if they see a naked mannequin in a store they make comments and giggle. Kind of cute actually.

I think most people that sail are on the older third of age (50+ years) as it is not a cheap hobby most 23 y.o. can pick up. Due to generational and age related customs, it would be harder to see women topless, braless, etc. Then again, when we have been in nude beaches around the world, the most common population is the older third!!

I had a friend that sailed a lot solo. He would do passages for days alone. He was extremely shy and had tons of issues with nudity and such. Yet, he would tell me how the most comfortable way to sail, especially on rough seas was nude. He claimed that it allowed him not to get trapped in salty clothing all the time while on deck. He claims he is not any more careful because of "swinging equipment" than he would be if he wore clothing then. I see his point, but not literally LOL...............


----------



## Donna_F

The original question, back in 2009, was sailing "bra-less," sans bra. 

When did that turn into nekkid?

That said, to each his or her own (remaining respectful of the customs of the locale).


----------



## cupper3

DRFerron said:


> The original question, back in 2009, was sailing "bra-less," sans bra.
> 
> When did that turn into nekkid?
> 
> That said, to each his or her own (remaining respectful of the customs of the locale).


Good grief, you know us guys!

Once we get to second base, we want to try on third.

It's all we think about, remember?


----------



## bljones

slide, dimaggio, slide!


----------



## Donna_F

Heh. Don't hurt anything when you hit the dirt heading into that slide.


----------



## jklingenstein

I keep checking this thread every few days to see if pics have been added.


----------



## SHNOOL

blt2ski said:


> How about the cat named "lucky"!?!?!?!?!
> 
> so I hear some deletes in this here thread?
> 
> marty


I know that movie, it's Puss n Boobs


----------



## cupper3

SHNOOL said:


> I know that movie, it's Puss n Boobs


Oh Lord, stop me from making any comments on that pic!!!

Although it does look like a nice kitty cat.


----------



## Chadfunk48

I think a bra has a very important place on a boat... It makes a really good water balloon launcher.


----------



## SimonV

DRFerron said:


> Is this ALL you men think of??? We have brains, too!


And I enjoy looking at both of them.


----------



## bljones

DRFerron said:


> Heh. Don't hurt anything when you hit the dirt heading into that slide.


There's a lube joke just waiting to happen right here.
But I am going to be the better man and not give into temptation.


----------



## Donna_F

bljones said:


> There's a lube joke just waiting to happen right here.
> But I am going to be the better man and not give into temptation.


Good.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor

In the USA ,skinny dipping has mostly given away to Chunky Dunking!..Dale


----------



## meljabro3

me and mine sail sans bras, shirts and fellas. Gotta be free!


----------



## mainmast

It was the order of the day on my boat when I cruised, particularly in French places (Martinique, St Martin, etc


----------



## therapy23

deniseO30 said:


> yes or no? for me it's no. unless i'm close to port and have guests other then women.


I still don't understand the question.

The title is "sailing braless" followed by "yes or no"

So "yes" is sailing braless and "no" is bra'd up.

So from the OP it is "no", which means there is a bra on unless they are close to port _and _have guests other than women.



Maybe I should just grab a ride and see for myself.


----------



## mainmast

I sailed solo a lot of the time and when it was mild to warm I never wore anything. When I had women crew I encouraged them to sail braless whether on a voyage or at an anchorage if it appeared that going braless was cool, and in most places it was just fine  There is a time for everything


----------



## zeehag

hay guys--where do you guys(males) purchase your bras???? and why have you not posted pix of you wearing same????


----------



## Donna_F

zeehag said:


> hay guys--where do you guys(males) purchase your bras???? and why have you not posted pix of you wearing same????


Oh dear. Zee? What have you done???


----------



## cupper3

DRFerron said:


> Oh dear. Zee? What have you done???


Got us talking about moobs?

And no, we don't want pics.


----------



## zeehag

donna--just calling em out...need to perk this place up a tad..LOL


----------



## MattSplatt

This thread just keeps bouncing back, don't it! ;-)


----------



## deniseO30

It's a "perky" discussion


----------



## mainmast

Why, Sailnet of course! and there are guidelines as to what photos we may post...just to help you keep "abreast" of the situation...


----------



## zeehag

this bounces back like the foam rubber in a padded.......


----------



## mainmast

We were talking about the blue billed Boobies at Palmyra atoll, what happened?


----------



## cupper3

I think the German for 'bra' is 'schtoppen de floppen'


----------



## mainmast

Lollah (laugh out loud long and hard) ummmm ye-e-e-e-es...I thought it was schnipple heiden, but my German is as rusty as my anchor rode...


----------



## blt2ski

Then again, one race today for those sailing braless..........yes pun intended! if that is the correct way to say this.

https://www.thepinkboat.org/Regatta/PBRSeattle.aspx

about 7am here in seattle, if any of you feel inclined, you can donate to Amoretto untill 6pm tonight to help us! 11 hrs from what ever time you see this posted.

Marty


----------



## Yamsailor

Pics Please. LOL


----------



## cupper3

Linky not working

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## OZWILD

My First Mate is alway braless when sailing.
Have any of you heard of Wicked Weasel bikinis?
This is how it goes:
1. Cast off in shorts and shirt (bikini underneath)
2. Away from prying eyes the shorts and shirt come off (we are in the middle east remember)
3. A few photos snapped by myself
4. Bikini off to avoid tanlines. Keep eye out for over zealous coast guard / public security helicopters...
5. Sail!


----------



## kjango

Searching for the words to express how little I care........sorry , I got nothing....lol


----------



## sage

lol...braless is the norm.
Clothing is also optional once out of sight of land....or not. Depending on the part of the world I'm in, they just don't care.


----------



## Robbyn

Lol... I dont really fill one out - but I like to have a cam
tank top, swim suit on.


----------



## bljones

Robbyn said:


> Lol... I dont really fill one out - but I like to have a cam


That may not have come out the way you meant it.


----------



## Robbyn

No... I ment cam short for camisole, tank top or swim suit .... 
its physical and what I wear...


----------



## Donna_F

He's joking, Robbyn. Stick around and you'll come to understand his sense of humor, even if you may not appreciate it.


----------



## Robbyn

Thank you DRFerron :/


----------



## NICHOLSON58

robbyn said:


> no... I ment cam short for camisole, tank top or swim suit ....
> Its physical and what i wear...


this thread is no good without pichers!


----------



## nccouple

Sail Naked! Enough said.


----------



## desert rat

a sports car with a bra makes sense but a sailboat? They don't go fast enough to catch bugs.


----------



## deniseO30

( . )( . )


----------



## jerryRiggin

lol. love this thread... my answer, yes, absolutely... for now.... until I have a few more years and kids under my belt.


----------



## Donna_F

jerryRiggin said:


> lol. love this thread... my answer, yes, absolutely... for now.... until I have a few more years and kids under my belt.


Didn't you hear the news? Bras make our chest muscles lazy so it's better to not wear them.



Do Women Need Bras? French Study Says Brassieres Are A 'False Necessity'


----------



## Scallywag2

Now I know I need a bra for the boat. Maybe that will keep the paint on the bow. It would help if I knew where the brakes were located.

Dot and John


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

DRFerron said:


> Didn't you hear the news? Bras make our chest muscles lazy so it's better to not wear them.


Don't shove that sort of stuff in my face!

:laugher


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

> According to the results of a 15-year study in France... Rouillon measured and examined the breasts of more than 300 women, aged 18 and 35,


Pity I missed that job


----------



## Donna_F

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Don't shove that sort of stuff in my face!
> 
> :laugher


I'll remember that should we ever meet.


----------



## Capt Len

Back in the day clothing of any kind was barely used when weather permited but now with the ravages of time on boat and body, please!


----------



## Bill-Rangatira

jerryRiggin said:


> lol. love this thread... my answer, yes, absolutely... for now.... until I have a few more years and kids under my belt.


better to have kids under your belt than your nipples
LOL


----------



## Don L

I haven't read all of the thread. But 260+ posts and near as I can tell reading the last page there aren't any pictures. I don't know how people think I can possibly understand the issue.


----------



## deniseO30

Ok.. knock off the "male privilege" thing LOL It's called "perving pics" the most important thing men do online LOL


----------



## thecrabbycaptain

deniseO30 said:


> yes or no? for me it's no. unless i'm close to port and have guests other then women.


I admit that I like the support for my 34DDs from at least a tank with built in shelf bra. I might take off my top to get some sun in remote places (i do so hate tan lines) but for the daily chores done while living on a boat, it a tank top for me.


----------

